# Adoption LA vs Agency



## letmebemummy (May 23, 2017)

Hi, 

After a few failed cycles our IVF journey has came to the very end..We are now looking into adoption. I have no idea what to begin with.

Did you choose to go with a council or an agency? What is the difference?

I am 35 and hubby is 50, would love to adopt toddler. 

Any advise would be much appreciated

Thank you x


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

We are currently in stage 1 with a VA, we went with them as they made us feel the most comfortable at the information evening. 

We attended 3 information evenings in total, 2 were LA (council) and one VA. Both have a similar process and approve you in the same way. With VA's once you are approved you wait for a match which could take longer if you have a particular age/gender preference. The LA's have their own children so you could potentially be matched quicker as they have a bigger pool of children waiting. 

Whichever agency you choose you have to feel comfortable and work with them for a long time. If I were you I would attend information evenings from all the agencies in your area and see which gives you the best vibes and seems like the best option for you.

Good luck x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We went with a VA as they seemed much more ‘with it’ in the end. I wasn’t very clued up back then and just got a vibe (although that definitely counts for a lot). However I now realise this was because they didn’t have all the child protection social work. They didn’t deal with children and families, courts, assessments, foster placements etc, they purely approved the adopters and looked for matches. Easy! As VAs make their money through LAs choosing their approved adopters, they can sometimes be less desirable as LAs may chose their own adopters to save money. So you can wait longer for the right match. However our VA was part of a large consortium and linked in with many LAs and there were certain ‘agreements’ in place. We were matched with a LO in a neighbouring LA. Something I didn’t think of too much until relatively recently is the post adoption support. Our VA have been fabulous, friends who adopted through LAs have gotten nothing without onward referrals. That should have been a big consideration for me but sadly wasn’t. We just got lucky. Don’t underestimate the after care and support you may need! 

Good luck


----------

